# 1978 Craftsman 8hp26inch snowblower.



## Cyclops62 (11 mo ago)

Can anyone give my direction to where this hook connection to the top of Carb thx. Just rebuilt , cleaned and didn”t take enough pictures.cheers Tim


----------



## HushHouse254 (11 mo ago)

If it's a Tecumseh... this might help.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Is that a governor or the throttle?
Maybe this help


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

From your other thread:










It should hook into the carburetor's throttle butterfly.

I am not a fan of that old throttle lever design where it gets mounted directly on the carburetor. I much prefer the later design where the throttle lever is mounted on the flywheel cover, to the point I have retrofitted the later throttle lever on two different snowblowers. Makes it so much easier to work on afterwards.


----------

